# I am blue...



## krabbelspinne (Dec 8, 2008)

Here are some species which are really blue..... Enjoy!






Ethmostigmus trigonopodus var. tigerleg






Hemiscolopendra chilensis 






Rhysida stuhlmanni stuhlmanni 



Do you have more blue ones??? Post here!


----------



## JanPhilip (Dec 8, 2008)

Great looking pedes! H. chilensis is on one of the top places of my "need to get" list ^^


----------



## jettubes (Dec 8, 2008)

some blue pedes of mine

Ryhsida nuda (pling)











adult






Scolopendra laeta











Cormocephulas sp.






its strange...alot of pedes in Australia are blue.


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 8, 2008)

God I wish I could get my hands on some Aussie pedes .... Nice pics guys.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Dec 8, 2008)

great pics. what do you guys feed your pedes


----------



## jettubes (Dec 9, 2008)

they are preditors, crickets, roaches soem large species can eat fuzzy rats. they out in the wild they also prey on Ts, ect ect of corse it depends on how big the species gets.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 9, 2008)

I am red... ;P


----------



## Comatose (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome Pede's all around!

Phark-Is that another one you got from the fish food place? It looks much redder than the others.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Draiman (Dec 9, 2008)

Comatose said:


> Phark-Is that another one you got from the fish food place? It looks much redder than the others.


This species has 2 main colour morphs - "Red Leg" and "Yellow Leg". I have 1 of the former and 6 of the latter, LOL.


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

Phark said:


> This species has 2 main colour morphs - "Red Leg" and "Yellow Leg". I have 1 of the former and 6 of the latter, LOL.


Neither of them are blue!!! :wall:

Krabblespine, what is that in the pic a centipede or millipede?! Very interesting to look at.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 10, 2008)

It is a member of Geophilidae, which are centipedes. The species seem to be _Venezuelides hasei_, it is one of three new imports from Peru this year.

Very exciting and interesting animals!


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 10, 2008)

krabbelspinne said:


> It is a member of Geophilidae, which are centipedes. The species seem to be _Venezuelides hasei_, it is one of three new imports from Peru this year.
> 
> Very exciting and interesting animals!


Wow they are amazing, excellent pick up:clap: :drool:  How big do these usually get, the species pictured?

Heres one of my blue pedes, E.trigo blue ring


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 10, 2008)

I have one male and one female - both are more then 20cm....


----------



## jettubes (Dec 11, 2008)

wow what do you feed the really long one?


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 11, 2008)

krabbelspinne said:


> I have one male and one female - both are more then 20cm....


Wow. Any idea if they are adults yet?


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 12, 2008)

not sure, but I think so...


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 12, 2008)

A couple more pedes w/ blue.
S.Viridis?? 





S. polymorpha


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 12, 2008)

I can do it better.... ;P 

Rhysida celeris andina


----------



## blazetown (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow. I wonder if I could get that species in Canada....


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 12, 2008)

Alot of my pedes are in their burrows and probably will be for weeks lol. Ill try getting pics though, I got a couple more blue ones.


----------



## Chilopoda (Dec 12, 2008)

woww!! good pic !! Scolopendra laeta is my favored centipede !!!!:clap:


----------



## ftorres (Dec 22, 2008)

krabbelspinne said:


>



Hello,
I have one of this and I would like to see pics of both amle and female so I can sex mine.

thanks

francisco


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 23, 2008)

where did you get yours from?

have a look here:
www.myriapoden.de/galerie


----------

